# FreeBSD 9: sickbeard startup/shutdown scripts



## time4e (Jan 28, 2013)

Following these instructions I found online http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36835219/Howto_SABnzbd_Sickbeard_Couchpotato_on_ZFSguru.pdf, I attempted to get sickbeard configured and installed on my system. Getting SABnzbd up and running was not a problem; but I hit a dead end when I found that http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36835219/sickbeard no longer exists. I don't have any scripting skills so those Google searches that bring me to Github do not make much sense to me  I am hoping someone would be able to find me a copy of the missing script or provide me with instructions to finish my sickbeard install.

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## trh411 (Jan 29, 2013)

Is the init.freebsd script what you are looking for: GITHub-SickBeard?


----------



## time4e (Jan 31, 2013)

I see that in the sickbeard directory what do I do with it?


----------



## KdeBruin (Jan 31, 2013)

You should copy the file to /usr/local/etc/rc.d/sickbeard and check if settings need to be adjusted at the start of the file.


----------



## time4e (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replay I have followed your advise and this is what I get

Starting sickbeard.
daemon: pidfile ``/usr/local/sickbeard/sickbeard.pid'': Permission denied
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/sickbeard: WARNING: failed to start sickbeard
[root@main /usr/local/etc/rc.d]# 

the init.freebsd reads as followed


```
#!/bin/sh
#
# PROVIDE: sickbeard
# REQUIRE: sabnzbd
# KEYWORD: shutdown
#
# Add the following lines to /etc/rc.conf.local or /etc/rc.conf
# to enable this service:
#
# sickbeard_enable (bool):	Set to NO by default.
#			Set it to YES to enable it.
# sickbeard_user:  The user account Sick Beard daemon runs as what
#			you want it to be. It uses '_sabnzbd' user by
#			default. Do not sets it as empty or it will run
#			as root.
# sickbeard_dir:	Directory where Sick Beard lives.
#			Default: /usr/local/sickbeard
# sickbeard_chdir:  Change to this directory before running Sick Beard.
#     Default is same as sickbeard_dir.
# sickbeard_pid:  The name of the pidfile to create.
#     Default is sickbeard.pid in sickbeard_dir.

. /etc/rc.subr

name="sickbeard"
rcvar=${name}_enable

load_rc_config ${name}

: ${sickbeard_enable:="NO"}
: ${sickbeard_user:="_sabnzbd"}
: ${sickbeard_dir:="/usr/local/sickbeard"}
: ${sickbeard_chdir:="${sickbeard_dir}"}
: ${sickbeard_pid:="${sickbeard_dir}/sickbeard.pid"}

WGET="/usr/local/bin/wget" # You need wget for this script to safely shutdown Sick Beard.
HOST="127.0.0.1" # Set Sick Beard address here.
PORT="8081" # Set Sick Beard port here.
SBUSR="" # Set Sick Beard username (if you use one) here.
SBPWD="" # Set Sick Beard password (if you use one) here.

status_cmd="${name}_status"
stop_cmd="${name}_stop"

command="/usr/sbin/daemon"
command_args="-f -p ${sickbeard_pid} python ${sickbeard_dir}/SickBeard.py ${sickbeard_flags} --quiet"

# Check for wget and refuse to start without it.
if [ ! -x "${WGET}" ]; then
  warn "Sickbeard not started: You need wget to safely shut down Sick Beard."
  exit 1
fi

# Ensure user is root when running this script.
if [ `id -u` != "0" ]; then
  echo "Oops, you should be root before running this!"
  exit 1
fi

verify_sickbeard_pid() {
    # Make sure the pid corresponds to the Sick Beard process.
    pid=`cat ${sickbeard_pid} 2>/dev/null`
    ps -p ${pid} | grep -q "python ${sickbeard_dir}/SickBeard.py"
    return $?
}

# Try to stop Sick Beard cleanly by calling shutdown over http.
sickbeard_stop() {
    echo "Stopping $name"
    verify_sickbeard_pid
    ${WGET} -O - -q --user=${SBUSR} --password=${SBPWD} "http://${HOST}:${PORT}/home/shutdown/" >/dev/null
    if [ -n "${pid}" ]; then
      wait_for_pids ${pid}
      echo "Stopped"
    fi
}

sickbeard_status() {
    verify_sickbeard_pid && echo "$name is running as ${pid}" || echo "$name is not running"
}

run_rc_command "$1"
```

When it says "Add the following lines to /etc/rc.conf.local or /etc/rc.conf
# to enable this service:"does this mean to copy the entire contents of the file to said directory?

Thanks,
-Tim


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 1, 2013)

Please, read posted comment.


----------

